
Ask HN: Locked down OS for kids learning to code - andrewnc
I remember growing up coding on an old version of linux with just a terminal. It was amazing, no distractions of the internet. I followed books and manipulating the little pixels was a blast.<p>I feel, anecdotally, that this is a good way to introduce programming to children.<p>Is there a locked down OS with some basic scripting ability that could be loaded onto a low powered laptop so that children could experiment and learn to code?<p>If not, do you have suggestions on a quick way to whip something like that together?
======
cyberbanjo
What's wrong with the raspberry pi? GNU/Linux/Emacs coupled with an unstable
internet connection was mine as a kid.

~~~
andrewnc
That's a good idea! Right now I am using a server edition of Ubuntu, but I
like that idea too

~~~
jackson1442
I learned Python entirely on a Raspberry Pi. Granted, I wasn’t restricted to
the shell environment, but the low power of the device making the GUI run
rather slowly was motivation enough to use the shell mode after fumbling
through my first few Python scripts.

I’d highly recommend it as a learning experience for anyone looking to get
into coding. It requires that you learn as you go, and as you do more you can
streamline your workflows and inquire about how to do things faster.

